# CADPAT - Winter Operation - CADPAT NBC Suit



## soldiers301 (16 Oct 2004)

Chek this out ! A photo of the new CADPAT - Winter Operation Pattern ! And the new CADPAT NBC Suit !


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2004)

Is this an example of the "Feminization" of the Canadian Army?   ;D  I notice that they managed to scrounge up some Female Mannequins for the displays......just doesn't look quite right.

GW


----------



## chrisf (16 Oct 2004)

Ooooooh... new snow shoes... no more futile rolling around on the ground because the back end of the snow shoe is firmly embedded in the ground.


----------



## Fusaki (16 Oct 2004)

> Ooooooh... new snow shoes... no more futile rolling around on the ground because the back end of the snow shoe is firmly embedded in the ground.



Agreed!!!

No more DoubleTap, Dash, Trip, Down, Scramble, Observe, Fire, Communicate, Attempt to move... 

Why do we have "tails" on our snowshoes anyways?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (16 Oct 2004)

Its a good thing our defence money is being spent on adding grey splotches to the whites and ensuring our ankles are now cadpat incase you are stepping on the enemy...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Oct 2004)

Yes the most important thing here in my opinon is the snow shoes and I hope they disperese those asap.  They rest of the stuff I doubt we'll see before we are retired.


----------



## gun plumber (16 Oct 2004)

Not trying to be negitive(I think CADPAT is a good thing)but does anyone else think that the CF is going a little overboard on the CADPAT kick?
I mean whats next,boxer,general purpose,CADPAT,mark 1 A1?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Oct 2004)

I BELIEVE The "tails" on our snowshoes keep the ends from 'flicking' up as we lift our feet.. you will see (As I have, as the whole family uses the sport type snowshoes) that the rear of the snowshoes tend to snap up and throw snow at your back.. the only thing that might prevent this with those new shoes is that the bindings look to be the same as the ones the CF currently has.. soft and not as "rubbery" as the sport snowshoes and bindings.  We'll see.. I can't wait!


----------



## chrisf (16 Oct 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Not trying to be negitive(I think CADPAT is a good thing)but does anyone else think that the CF is going a little overboard on the CADPAT kick?
> I mean whats next,boxer,general purpose,CADPAT,mark 1 A1?



As long as a cam pattern exists, doesn't hurt to make all field equipment in that pattern... a slight elevation in cost as a trade off for a moderate elevation in concealment.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2004)

Funny, the arctic cam looks kind of plain.  It is nothing different then wearing the pure white covers for a few days and getting them dirty.

Is their any plans to make the Gortex Parka and Bib in this pattern?


----------



## chrisf (17 Oct 2004)

Why would they do that? The whites are inteded to be worn over the cold weather gear anyway. Not much sense in making a uniform thats intended to be worn during normal working conditions out of crisp, mostly white fabric...


----------



## Armymedic (17 Oct 2004)

Being a skiier, anyone notice the new plastic bindings for the mukluk on the black Fischer skis?


----------



## soldiers301 (17 Oct 2004)

Arctic CADPAT are reversible, one side is totally white, and the other side is the grey and white pattern. They provide IR protection in the Arctic and better camouflage when you are not in total white environment.


----------



## chrisf (17 Oct 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Oct 2004)

Infanteer they do have the parka and bib pants in cadpat.
gunplumber when 3VP was trialing the new cadpat they had cadpat undershirts.


----------



## alexk (17 Oct 2004)

what happened to the cadpat undershirts?


----------



## gun plumber (17 Oct 2004)

They were also supposed to be a cooll max fabric as well were they not?


----------



## soldiers301 (17 Oct 2004)

All this equipment is in consideration, but the color of the CADPAT is hard to produce with different fabric, but the technology upgrade will be able to produce them in large quantities in the next few year.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Oct 2004)

Not sure if they were cool max or not but I doubt it.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (17 Oct 2004)

When I was in 3 VP, my coy did a final trial on the CADPAT.  We were all issued a CADPAT coolmax t-shirt.  Looks good, put really holds the odour in.  After two days on a light infantryman, it reeked.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (17 Oct 2004)

with the ski's, they are atleast fish scale ski's. they have what lookslike fish scales, so wen you push backwards on them they grip the snow, but will glide on the scow forward.

i saw ski's and half expected then to need to be waxed


----------



## rw4th (18 Oct 2004)

I can't quite make out what they are made of, but I'd like to see the winter camo made like the Russian stuff. I have a set and they very nice.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Oct 2004)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that it looks like the old winter whites we had which are just a thin material that you wear over your parka and it doesn't appear to have any insulation factor.


----------



## soldiers301 (18 Oct 2004)

Yeah its closely the same material, but suposed to be more strenght.


----------



## Gayson (18 Oct 2004)

There is a picture of the TW, AR, and Arctic CADPAT clothing at Fort York.  In that picture all 3 soldiers have Tac Vests in the actual Cadpat they were wearing, i.e. a AR TV and an Arctic TV.

I wonder if the arctic TV is just small whites pieces that somehow fit onto the TW TV sort of like how our whites go over our normal clothing.


----------



## Redeye (18 Oct 2004)

I would be thoroughly stunned if an Arctic TV was ever actually produced beyond the prototype stage - the cost would be very, very hard to justify.


----------



## Fusaki (18 Oct 2004)

> There is a picture of the TW, AR, and Arctic CADPAT clothing at Fort York.  In that picture all 3 soldiers have Tac Vests in the actual Cadpat they were wearing, i.e. a AR TV and an Arctic TV.





> I would be thoroughly stunned if an Arctic TV was ever actually produced beyond the prototype stage - the cost would be very, very hard to justify.



Check your picture again. If you're thinking of the same poster I'm thinking of, then the guy in the Arctic gear isn't wearing a TV. Its the poster that  has a pic of a guy in arctic gear kneeling on the left, then the AR CADPAT guy standing in the middle, then the TW CADPAT guy on the right sporting a CADPAT gas mask carrier.


----------



## soldiers301 (20 Oct 2004)

Here is a link to the newest CADPAT Coverall for Chemical Warfare. The 24 Million contract was awarded to Pacific Safety Products to produce 50 000 CW Coverall. They will be produce in both version of the CADPAT and will be delivered in 2005.

http://www.defence.gov.au/news/armynews/editions/1107/topstories/story20e.htm


----------



## Gayson (20 Oct 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> Check your picture again. If you're thinking of the same poster I'm thinking of, then the guy in the Arctic gear isn't wearing a TV. Its the poster that  has a pic of a guy in arctic gear kneeling on the left, then the AR CADPAT guy standing in the middle, then the TW CADPAT guy on the right sporting a CADPAT gas mask carrier.



That is the poster I am talking about.  Also didnt the guy in the AR Cadpat in the middle have an AR Tacvest?


----------



## SEB123 (20 Oct 2004)

do you have a link for that poster, we want to see it to


----------



## Fusaki (21 Oct 2004)

> Also didnt the guy in the AR Cadpat in the middle have an AR Tacvest?



Yup. But I've never seen one in real life though. Same with the CADPAT gas mask pouch.


----------



## MaK (21 Jan 2005)

New Finnish snow suit

http://tietokannat.mil.fi/harma04/include/thumbnail.php?id=81&width=640


----------



## P Kaye (21 Jan 2005)

>> Its a good thing our defence money is being spent on adding grey splotches to the whites

>> does anyone else think that the CF is going a little overboard on the CADPAT kick?

indeed... When i saw this winter white cadpat, I thought "they have to be kidding me".  The woodland cadpat is extremely effective, Desert version makes sense... but this white stuff is ridiculous.

What's next, paint naval vessels in a blue form of cadpat so they can't be seen on the water???


----------



## Britney Spears (21 Jan 2005)

Now everybody wants it.


----------



## P Kaye (21 Jan 2005)

I don't   I think maybe I'll boycott the white cadpat, out of principle.


----------



## Britney Spears (21 Jan 2005)

Kinda reminds me, we should apply some army logic to the air force and paint the Sea Kings in Cadpat, make 'em good as new.


----------



## P Kaye (21 Jan 2005)

lol I like it!
Paint everythin in CadPat.  All vehicles, weapons and equipment.  Airplanes get a light blue, grey and white CADPAT, boats get a CADPAT of darker blues, tanks and guns get woodland CADPAT...
New versions of DEUs and Mess kit can be made with CADPAT having a gold-outline on the pixels (to  make it fancy).
The Forces could have an official CADPAT Appreciation Day.
CADPATMANIA!!!


----------



## soldiers301 (21 Jan 2005)

> New Finnish snow suit
> 
> http://tietokannat.mil.fi/harma04/include/thumbnail.php?id=81&width=640




Thats not the Canadian one...


----------



## Phillman (21 Jan 2005)

You cant paint the Sea Kings Cadpat. We would never find them after there "unscheduled landing" in the forst.



(Please read with a sense of humour.)


----------



## soldiers301 (21 Jan 2005)

Lol you should paint the Sea King in CADPAT Temperate Woodland ...Cause Sea King is always on the ground for mechanical problem   :dontpanic:


----------



## GO!!! (10 Mar 2005)

Back to a more serious note, the issue of the new "bearpaw" snowshoes has been stopped, after 3VP broke half of the ones they were issued in a matter of weeks. The buckles are all - you guessed it - plastic that breaks in the cold. Another big thumbs up to those f****s at DLR. (Directorate of Land Requirements)


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Mar 2005)

Yup those new snow shoes are junk, I have never ever had my old snow shoes give me blisters, 2k in the new ones and my feet were a mess, what a waste of time, what I want to know is who trialled this and why in gods name did they say they were good to go.

then again it could be a case of these are the ones your getting so tell us what you think but really who cares cause it wont make a lick of difference.

As for Arctic Cadpat, it's actually a good idea, no area except the tundra is a uniform white colour it's basic cam and concealment people, nature has nothing uniform, ask the recce guys and snipers what they do to their white, I know our snipers add grey and green splotches to their whites and ruck covers for the same effect as what the Arctic Cadpat is going for, I did the same with my whites and ruck cover.


----------



## ramrod (12 Mar 2005)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> for Arctic Cadpat, it's actually a good idea, no area except the tundra is a uniform white colour it's basic cam and concealment people, nature has nothing uniform, ask the recce guys and snipers what they do to their white, I know our snipers add grey and green splotches to their whites and ruck covers for the same effect as what the Arctic Cadpat is going for, I did the same with my whites and ruck cover.



thats a good idea what paint did you use(colour and brand)?how did you do it and what patern did you use?


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Mar 2005)

Any paint will do just ask CQ for some spray paint but don't go nuts the White should be the predominant colour still, as for pattern just splocthes little streaks here and there nothing fancy just enough to break up the white.


Caution!: before you do this make sure your chain is ok with it. Remember they could tell you that they want your whites as clean as possible and then what are you going to do if you painted them.


----------



## ramrod (12 Mar 2005)

the ones i want to paint are the extra ones i baught and are a little on the off colour side anyway.


----------



## Thaedes (13 Mar 2005)

Having tried the new snow shoes in Meaford, I can honestly say they are garbage.  It's too bad they never listen to the guys in batallion who tell them that this equipment is garbage.  The shoe is great if all you do is walk and hump around kit in it.  But try running in it, and the range of motion is too great.  It becomes as easy as taking a step to roll an ankle badly.   What a waste of money too, the old snow shoe works fine.  Granted, its not the greatest piece of kit but it gets the job done.  Each of those snow shoes cost $300 a set.  Not to mention the rails on either side on the bottom of the shoe.  They are only bound in place by a screw on either end.  So when you start traversing over really rough terrain, the teeth get caught up and twist the rail badly out of shape, making the shoe NS.  I spent a whole day in Meaford stripping the damn things off the bottom so we could send them in to be reinforced and have an extra screw or two put in, in order to keep it from becoming NS.

The Winter CADPAT is a good idea I suppose, but again, its one of those things you have to see perform out in the field through hours and hours of platoon attacks to see whether or not its worth its weight in salt.


----------



## soldiers301 (14 Mar 2005)

> Quote
> Also didnt the guy in the AR Cadpat in the middle have an AR Tacvest?
> 
> Yup. But I've never seen one in real life though. Same with the CADPAT gas mask pouch.



I have a picture of the AR tactical vest if you want to see it(too large to post). It`s not the same design as the current CADPAT TW TV. Its the old LBV but in AR CADPAT.


----------



## soldiers301 (14 Mar 2005)

That type of AR LB Vest where deployed to Afghanistan too. If you take a look a this picture you will see that the soldiers worn it but its not a general issue, all the other have the TW Tactical Vest.


----------



## soldiers301 (16 Mar 2005)

Oh and if you want one of them, just look here:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36068&item=6519108499&rd=1


----------



## Redeye (21 Mar 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Oh and if you want one of them, just look here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36068&item=6519108499&rd=1



Weird.  That's like the old LBV done in CADPAT AR...


----------



## devil39 (21 Mar 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Back to a more serious note, the issue of the new "bearpaw" snowshoes has been stopped, after 3VP broke half of the ones they were issued in a matter of weeks. The buckles are all - you guessed it - plastic that breaks in the cold. Another big thumbs up to those f****s at DLR. (Directorate of Land Requirements)



Great.... just after they made me turn in my snowshoes I've had since I was a platoon commander in 7 Pl, C Coy, 1 PPCLI.   I wish I had claimed I had lost them....


----------



## MJP (21 Mar 2005)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Weird. That's like the old LBV done in CADPAT AR...



LOL exactly what it was.  I saw a few of them over there.  It was usually on a person that was...lets just say tactically overweight.


----------

